# new guy hello all. help with ph and trt...



## shawn79 (Apr 11, 2013)

ok folks we are new. me and my wife work out and hit weights. we have went from 2-3 pack a day smokers in the past. now were all about health. we work out 6 days a week. balls out lol we love to push each other...so we both are looking in to ph. i have been reading tons of post...but the more i read about ph ppl have used it seem to not be a full log aftter 30 pg's of crazy crap... were haveing a hard time finding real soiled good info on cycles..what dose...what to have on hand for sides...and how long to run a cycle...and proper pct set up. so that why i have come here seem to lots of ppl here that seem to have a clue on how to get shit done...so i hope to talk with smart ppl that can help us out...so hello from shawn and grace.

ok folks here is my first question......

1. Im am on TRT for life..im doing test cyp 300mg shot's 2 times a month. every 2 weeks..

with me doing that for low T' would i need to do a pct useing a Pro hormone like halo plex by rock hard.. and would i need to take the min of 30 days off a cycle before i would make a go at a new one.

ok folks hit me up with some good help ppl....thanks


----------



## Arnold (Apr 11, 2013)

shawn79, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## The Prototype (Apr 11, 2013)

Welcome to the board. You probably want to do a blast and cruise. A blast is where you increase the dose similar to a cycle for X amount of weeks. But rather than do a pct, you will just go back to your TRT dose or cruise. I would avoid ph. You will do that indefinitely. You may want to start with something basic like 500 mg a week of test cyp and maybe an oral kick start like dbol. What are your goals and stats?


----------



## shawn79 (Apr 11, 2013)

i plan to run  blast and cruise later around fall time of this year..it will run 500 mg test cyp a week for 12 weeks. then i plan to cruse 2 mo and hit the next blast with my base 500mg test cyp and add in a extra goody...i plan to do all my real cycles nice and slow and not rush any thing and proper diet as to keep all or the most of gains i work for.... but the halo plex i just have it setting around thought i might as well use it to see what it would do. around a 6 week run......


----------



## charley (Apr 12, 2013)

_*

  Welcome!!!
*_


----------



## brazey (Apr 12, 2013)

Welcome to the board!


----------



## heavylifting1 (Apr 12, 2013)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## shawn79 (Apr 12, 2013)

thinks for the hellos and help guys and ladys as well.


----------



## ErikGearhead (Apr 14, 2013)

Welcome to the board.  Avoid prohormones if you can, just use real AAS.  They cause less problems.
I'd recommend a blast and cruise protocol (8 weeks on, 2 weeks off, 8 weeks on, 2 weeks off, with bloodwork inbetween each cycle to check blood lipids, liver values, SHBG, etc)
Keep your TRT dosing consistent; i'd recommend going with short esters for 8 week blasts, or 12 weeks w\ long esters.
Short esters are: Propionate, acetate, phenylpropionate
Long esters: Enanthate, Cypionate, Hex(usually only found as tren)

I'd recommend 8 weeks of test prop, 525mg/week (150mg Every other day)
OR....14 weeks cyp/12 weeks enanthate @ 600mg/week.  (pin every 3.5 days, so twice a week)  
You will want to include an aromatase inhibitor (controls estrogen) such as arimidex(anastrazole), or exemestane(aromasin).
I find aromasin 25mg every day to be great, and has little to no impact on blood lipids whereas arimidex does affect them negatively.

No pct is needed, just continue your normal trt protocol.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Apr 14, 2013)

Welcome to the forum bro! I would like to share with you my stack for the past year. It's using MGNs products
MGN Pure Whey Isolate
MGN Alpha Rage
MGN BCAA Extended Performance

Give it a try it really helped me out and Increased my strength. Good luck


----------



## ashoprep1 (Apr 15, 2013)

Welcome


----------

